# Vegas love. Uber hate. Why?



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

I read all the hate on uber about pay and expenses.i now have 2 nights driving short term. First night drove 57 miles tonight drove 47 miles. That's 3.5 gallons gas. Let's say 12 dollars in gas. My earnings are 175.minus 12 is 163. Let's call it 80 a night. The question is do I count my 30 to 1 hour of breaks as work. I really only drove 3 hours a night.it looks like 25 to 30 an hour and I'm a rookie. Once I learn the surge and how to get around better I should do better. I don't see doing this for 1 dollar a mile. To much headache for those wages.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Have you accounted for *SELF EMPLOYMENT TAX*, depreciation on you vehicle, risk, insurance (I hope you have commercial driver's insurance)....Uber's fees?? You're not making what you think you are. You're probably NETTING (actual take home pay) closer to $10 or $12 per hour.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

There has been alot of debate on these forums as to how much per mile it takes to operate a motor vehicle. Depending on the car, location, driving habits etc, I've seen values from $0.25 to $0.60 per mile. You do need to account from fuel, maintenance, depreciation, insurance, car payment if applicable etc. Once you calculate your own per mile expenses, you need to account for EVERY mile you drive, even the ones with no passengers. These miles are often referred to as "dead" miles. I would be willing to bet that your actual earnings are at or below minimum wage.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$1.85 a mile... Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

df60532 said:


> Have you accounted for *SELF EMPLOYMENT TAX*, depreciation on you vehicle, risk, insurance (I hope you have commercial driver's insurance)....Uber's fees?? You're not making what you think you are. You're probably NETTING (actual take home pay) closer to $10 or $12 per hour.


What ubers fees. The partner app gives u earnings after uber fees. The earnings I quoted are after uber. I just subtracted gas.I use personal insurance that I need anyway. I get 57 a mile deduction so I only pay taxes on about 100 of my income. Seems like a decent job


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

"Enjoy it while it lasts". Yup cause Uber will flood the market with drivers x100 from now and saturate the streets so there is 5-10 cars per block. Next they will drop prices and raise the take. Make what you can and as soon as you feel this is not viable any longer and...QUIT!


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There has been alot of debate on these forums as to how much per mile it takes to operate a motor vehicle. Depending on the car, location, driving habits etc, I've seen values from $0.25 to $0.60 per mile. You do need to account from fuel, maintenance, depreciation, insurance, car payment if applicable etc. Once you calculate your own per mile expenses, you need to account for EVERY mile you drive, even the ones with no passengers. These miles are often referred to as "dead" miles. I would be willing to bet that your actual earnings are at or below minimum wage.


U are completely wrong. I clear my odometer when I leave my apartment. Those miles are all miles. My car payment I had before and pay because I need a car. Paid 8k for it. No way making minimum wage. Half my fares are surge and I don't even know surge very well. 1.85 is profitable. 1.10 .no way. Would never drive these stiffs around for that.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Enjoy it while it lasts". Yup cause Uber will flood the market with drivers x100 from now and saturate the streets so there is 5-10 cars per block. Next they will drop prices and raise the take. Make what you can and as soon as you feel this is not viable any longer and...QUIT!


When that happens I quit. You have to know basic math to know .75 a mile in Detroit isn't profitable unless u are a illegal and came from nothing.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> What ubers fees. The partner app gives u earnings after uber fees. The earnings I quoted are after uber. I just subtracted gas.I use personal insurance that I need anyway. I get 57 a mile deduction so I only pay taxes on about 100 of my income. Seems like a decent job


Most personal insurance will not cover you if you have anaccident while using your car for Uber.

You also failed to deduct maintenance such as oil changes, brakes, tires etc. Your car loses value the more you drive it. This is called depreciation. You need to account for this as well.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

It seems to me in 2 nights driving that you can only average 2 rides per hour. The pay is capped for sure. 25 to 30 an hour seems to be the max u can make since these stiffs don't tip jack. I made 7 in tips my 2 nights. Yeyyyy


TimFromMA said:


> Most personal insurance will not cover you if you have anaccident while using your car for Uber.
> 
> You also failed to deduct maintenance such as oil changes, brakes, tires etc. Your car loses value the more you drive it. This is called depreciation. You need to account for this as well.


I'm getting 57 Mile deduction for depreciation and oil changes. Uber profit is about how much a mile your city is.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Some people expect that they should be able to drive ANY car at ANY time and make a profit. Drive a low maintenance & depreciation car, go online at the right times, know your city's hot spots and trends and you'll certainly find Uber rewarding.


----------



## whocares (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello fellow drivers. On one rainy day, after driving 2 months for Uber, I decided to check how soon I could afford new Lamborghini working with our “partner”. I was keeping detailed statistics of, miles, gas cost, etc. These numbers will be sufficient for this exercise. I am not driving too much. Just to give you an idea: I made 227 trips, spent 177.4 hrs, and drove around 5000 miles. received from Uber $2267 within 8 weeks.

So, using this and other statistical data and after doing some basic math here are results.

Your gas cost per mile (on average) will be 0.12 $/mile. Real depreciation cost of your vehicle (I used different sources of data) will be 0.33 $/mile. This is tricky number and will depend on many factors (car value, year, milage, etc.) but 0.33 $/mile as an approximation is rather correct for this exercise.

So, your most visible expenses will be 0.45 $/mile you drive.

Now let’s look at our paycheck form our dear partner. After some rudimentary math It comes to 0.50 $/mile. I’ll save your time and make this incredibly difficult math for you: You are making on average 0.05 $/mile. 5 cents of profit. Oh, but wait, I did not pay to Uncle Sam yet. Lets give him 20%.

Now it is clean as whistle profit: 4 cents for mile you drive (with or without pax during your hrs working for our “partner”).

Heck, I goofed again and forgot to include new tires and oil change in my expenses. However, who counts -We are partners now.

On a happy note my new Lambo coming to my garage after I drive 6,250,000 miles or 13 times to Moon. Both waysJ


----------



## Genji (Jun 25, 2015)

glados said:


> Some people expect that they should be able to drive ANY car at ANY time and make a profit. Drive a low maintenance & depreciation car, go online at the right times, know your city's hot spots and trends and you'll certainly find Uber rewarding.


Hey GLaDOS,
Why don't you show the good drivers from Las Vegas a screen shot of your trip earnings? Show us what rewarding means to you. Perhaps the paycheck you get from Uber to post your BS is rewarding.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> U are completely wrong. I clear my odometer when I leave my apartment. Those miles are all miles. My car payment I had before and pay because I need a car. Paid 8k for it. No way making minimum wage. Half my fares are surge and I don't even know surge very well. 1.85 is profitable. 1.10 .no way. Would never drive these stiffs around for that.


Welcome to forum. Not going to comment on hourly or what amount of net profit makes sense for you or anyone.

They key point I want to make is your reference to " I already...pay for this or that anyway". That is true but when you set your odometer to zero and start driving Uber (TNC), you are now using your vehicle as a business. You need to allocate cost to understand how you are doing. That means knowing your costs per mile.

You are the one that needs to come up with a per mile cost to run your vehicle. You can change your per mile costs at anytime. But if you are not tracking it, you have no idea how much your are netting.

So what number are you going to start out with for your per mile cost?


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Bottom line is my uber net minus gas is the main end of night profit or earnings. I have to pay taxes on earnings at any job so I don't count that. I make 1000 a check at my regular job. Take home is 850. My earnings though are 1000. Compare apples to apples. Now I only add uber expenses after gas over the year. I change oil 5k uber miles. 60 miles a night x 2 times 52 is 6240 a year. Wow 1.2 oil changes a year. A whole 25.oo a year. 2 dollars a month. Tires are 60k rated so that's uber tires every 10 years!!!! Basicly u guys are drama queens and clueless on expenses. At 1.85 this shit is profitable and no boss.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

So many Uber newbies come in here proclaiming that they know better than the hoardes of drivers that came before. They alone have cracked the code that noone else before them has. You got to admire the enthusiasm and optimism. I can't help but wonder how long before reality give him a good swift kick in the nuts. Maybe he has figure out the secret code, maybe he hasn't It'll be fun to watch either way.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> So many Uber newbies come in here proclaiming that they know better than the hoardes of drivers that came before. They alone have cracked the code that noone else before them has. You got to admire the enthusiasm and optimism. I can't help but wonder how long before reality give him a good swift kick in the nuts. Maybe he has figure out the secret code, maybe he hasn't It'll be fun to watch either way.


I'm posting Facts.you count oil changes tires and the rest based offer uber miles. Please tell me my huge expenses


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

df60532 said:


> Have you accounted for *SELF EMPLOYMENT TAX*, depreciation on you vehicle, risk, insurance (I hope you have commercial driver's insurance)....Uber's fees?? You're not making what you think you are. You're probably NETTING (actual take home pay) closer to $10 or $12 per hour.


 Depending on your company, commercial insurance may not be necessary. Remember the vehicles that are being driven are Class C. Since most drivers are part time and personally titled vehicles some of the larger insurance companies do not rate them in the commercial category. Remember exposure and intensity determine the potential for loss (an accident or incident that can generate a payable claim). The intensity or concentration of hazards varies with each city and time of day. Realistically someone with a long commute home or a mom running several kids around each day may have a higher risk of an accident than a Uber and/or Lyft driver. I work in safety and loss mitigation for the public transit system here in Vegas. If you need a more elaborate explanation of these concepts let me know. The hazard of having a degree in this field is that the subject tends to bore those outside of the industry, so trying to keep it concise.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> Depending on your company, commercial insurance may not be necessary. Remember the vehicles that are being driven are Class C. Since most drivers are part time and personally titled vehicles some of the larger insurance companies do not rate them in the commercial category. Remember exposure and intensity determine the potential for loss (an accident or incident that can generate a payable claim). The intensity or concentration of hazards varies with each city and time of day. Realistically someone with a long commute home or a mom running several kids around each day may have a higher risk of an accident than a Uber and/or Lyft driver. I work in safety and loss mitigation for the public transit system here in Vegas. If you need a more elaborate explanation of these concepts let me know. The hazard of having a degree in this field is that the subject tends to bore those outside of the industry, so trying to keep it concise.


The best way to find out is to call your insurance company, give them your name, phone number, policy number, tell them you are Ubering then ask THEM if you need commercial insurance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> Bottom line is my uber net minus gas is the main end of night profit or earnings. I have to pay taxes on earnings at any job so I don't count that. I make 1000 a check at my regular job. Take home is 850. My earnings though are 1000. Compare apples to apples. Now I only add uber expenses after gas over the year. I change oil 5k uber miles. 60 miles a night x 2 times 52 is 6240 a year. Wow 1.2 oil changes a year. A whole 25.oo a year. 2 dollars a month. Tires are 60k rated so that's uber tires every 10 years!!!! Basicly u guys are drama queens and clueless on expenses. At 1.85 this shit is profitable and no boss.


I'd didn't make this up. Livery, Taxi, and Transportation Professionals all use per mile. The IRS also uses Per Mile.

Again, if you are not factoring in a cost (any cost) by "per mile", you do not really know what your net profit is.

You can "say" it's profitable. But unless you are tracking "per mile", you really don't know. It's a guess.

And you notice I'm not saying you aren't making a profit. What I'm saying is you really don't know if or how much.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

U have to remember. IRS gives 57 deduction and counts all cars the same. A 2008 yaris for 6500 cost less pet mile than a 2015 Prius. The 57 is a bigger deduction than I should be getting since I didn't buy new. I'm ahead with the deduction from the irs. The irs had to use a number that would cover all cars.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's a good read on calculating costs, it may apply to some more than others but good info,

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/uberhammer.5765/


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Here's a good read on calculating costs, it may apply to some more than others but good info,
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/uberhammer.5765/


Thanks for the article. U proved how profitable my car is.
.10 for gas
.005 tires
.004 oil
That's just .11 right there. 60 miles x 3 x 52 --- 9360 miles per year ubering. Need to add that to depreciation. Kbb shows 350 depreciation when I add 10k miles. That's .035.
.11+.035-- .15 a mile. I'm getting 1.39 per mile after 25%. 1.39-.15 is 1.24.And u say this isn't profitable. U guys are clueless.
I included gas oil tires and depreciation. My car wash is 2 bucks a month.

Also, I didn't include the 2.40 plus wait time uber charges that I get 75% of.
I will round up and say my car costs .20 to run. If I make 100 for 60 miles my take is 88.00. Pretty good. U guys were saying......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> Thanks for the article. U proved how profitable my car is.
> .10 for gas
> .005 tires
> .004 oil
> ...


Cool, glad it is working out for you,It was a good post.

Uber generally pays well when they launch in a new city then as they add drivers they drop fares. Let's hope Uber keeps fares high for you LV drivers.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> Thanks for the article. U proved how profitable my car is.
> .10 for gas
> .005 tires
> .004 oil
> ...


Don't forget to include the tax deduction you get for the 57 cents per mile! If you pay 20% tax and your real cost per mile is $0.20, you get a bonus $0.074 / mile


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yawn.
Another "Noobs Getting Rich" thread.
As always, post again in around 18 months when your wheels are falling off.

I'll hand out the crying towels.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yawn.
> Another "Noobs Getting Rich" thread.
> As always, post again in around 18 months when your wheels are falling off.
> 
> I'll hand out the crying towels.


How are my wheels falling off driving 10k a year. As long as the rate doesntvdrop. I'm okay.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Vegas rate will be around $1/ within six months. I sense the ghost of Randy spears on these recent threads. Nooberama it is. This is like Amway on wheels.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> Vegas rate will be around $1/ within six months. I sense the ghost of Randy spears on these recent threads. Nooberama it is. This is like Amway on wheels.


If it goes to a dollar and 25% cut, the only drivers they will have will be from 4th world countries


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> U have to remember. IRS gives 57 deduction and counts all cars the same. A 2008 yaris for 6500 cost less pet mile than a 2015 Prius. The 57 is a bigger deduction than I should be getting since I didn't buy new. I'm ahead with the deduction from the irs. The irs had to use a number that would cover all cars.


Yes, you are correct with your 2008 Yaris. But if you are not tracking your Per Mile Costs of doing business, you still don't really know, your just guessing/assuming.

I'm not trying to argue with you. It's just one of my things. I strongly believe that Uber/Lyft (TNCs, OnDemand Business Ventures) should be required to publish average Net Profit models for the business they are in. For Uber/Lyft, this would be a transportation model. Allowing Uber/Lyft to promote to Drivers "Good Money", " Earnings ", or anything other than a Net Profit is a joke. Okay, mini rant over.

So what is your Per Mile Cost of doing Business? Doesn't have to be an absolute, just a close guess. Start with a number you are comfortable with and then modify it as you get better at it.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> What ubers fees. The partner app gives u earnings after uber fees. The earnings I quoted are after uber. I just subtracted gas.I use personal insurance that I need anyway. I get 57 a mile deduction so I only pay taxes on about 100 of my income. Seems like a decent job


It does now but once rates drop to $1 a mile (maybe higher per minute with tons of strip traffic), you will rethink your strategy. Find what works now and be prepared to change your ways as more drivers come on board and rates drop. They will drop because that is what Uber does.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> It does now but once rates drop to $1 a mile (maybe higher per minute with tons of strip traffic), you will rethink your strategy. Find what works now and be prepared to change your ways as more drivers come on board and rates drop. They will drop because that is what Uber does.


If it goes to a buck I will quit. Why does uber want it at a dollar in Vegas. The cabs here are over 3 a mile now. They are competing with themselves. It makes no sense. Our cars are better and customers are happy to pay 1.85.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

glados said:


> Some people expect that they should be able to drive ANY car at ANY time and make a profit. Drive a low maintenance & depreciation car, go online at the right times, know your city's hot spots and trends and you'll certainly find Uber rewarding.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> If it goes to a buck I will quit. Why does uber want it at a dollar in Vegas. The cabs here are over 3 a mile now. They are competing with themselves. It makes no sense. Our cars are better and customers are happy to pay 1.85.


You make complete sense but you are not Uber. They think differently than most humans. They will drop rates so other ridesharing companies don't come in to your market or they come in but cannot compete.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> If it goes to a buck I will quit. Why does uber want it at a dollar in Vegas. The cabs here are over 3 a mile now. They are competing with themselves. It makes no sense. Our cars are better and customers are happy to pay 1.85.


Uber is a Transportation Company that says they are an "App Company"
Uber does not have to capitalize the expense of vehicle purchases and running costs.
Uber is currently an Employer but acts like they are not.
Uber has lots and lots of lawyers, lobbyists, government officials and "fixers" on
the payroll or soon to be on the payroll (the books they show and the
"other books").
Uber does because "they can".

Edit: And I wrote this with my nice don't say bad things about others keyboard. I left my say honest bad things about others who deserve it keyboard on the floor.

Choose one of the above or all.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I will accept current Uber rates if they grant me $0.60 for every dead mile I drive.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I think glados and Russell would really hit if off. BTW has anyone heard from him lately?


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

You can lecture us on profitability when your market is paying 80 cents/mile like everyone else's is and there's a million drivers on your streets. Don't worry, it should only take about a year until you're at the same poverty level rates that everyone else is.

Til then, shut your mouth, you don't have a clue.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vegasuber said:


> Thanks for the article. U proved how profitable my car is.
> .10 for gas
> .005 tires
> .004 oil
> ...


Did I miss maintenance and repairs in your per mile?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Did I miss maintenance and repairs in your per mile?


He robs parts stores and his Dad owns an appliance repair store. His Dad can fix anything, including his car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> If it goes to a buck I will quit. Why does uber want it at a dollar in Vegas. The cabs here are over 3 a mile now. They are competing with themselves. It makes no sense. Our cars are better and customers are happy to pay 1.85.


You are quite right, at $1.85 for Uber X, if you have the business, it's a money maker. But let me give you a little tip based on experience. They will flood the market with drivers, run ads on radio, advertise on Craigs List, ... saturate the market with drivers at every corner. You'll be lucky to get a ride an hour. Then they will lower rates, guaranteed. They don't want to compete with the cabs, they want to kill them. It's all about market share to pump up their ipo, growth, growth, growth!!! Here's the really cool thing about it, yes, they make a little less when they cut fares but they are building market share on your dime. You are doing the same work for less when they cut rates and helping them be more valuable. So everyone wins but the driver. No worries, we'll just get more (and this might be where they hit the wall in 2 or 3 years).

So, like I said to you earlier, enjoy it while it lasts and get as much as you can now while it's there. Don't count on the ride continuing because it won't. So it's not like you have some special skill that the rest of us don't, you are in a great market, rake it in while you can!


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are quite right, at $1.85 for Uber X, if you have the business, it's a money maker. But let me give you a little tip based on experience. They will flood the market with drivers, run ads on radio, advertise on Craigs List, ... saturate the market with drivers at every corner. You'll be lucky to get a ride an hour. Then they will lower rates, guaranteed. They don't want to compete with the cabs, they want to kill them. It's all about market share to pump up their ipo, growth, growth, growth!!! Here's the really cool thing about it, yes, they make a little less when they cut fares but they are building market share on your dime. You are doing the same work for less when they cut rates and helping them be more valuable. So everyone wins but the driver. No worries, we'll just get more (and this might be where they hit the wall in 2 or 3 years).
> 
> So, like I said to you earlier, enjoy it while it lasts and get as much as you can now while it's there. Don't count on the ride continuing because it won't. So it's not like you have some special skill that the rest of us don't, you are in a great market, rake it in while you can!


Can't they kill cabs at 1.50. Why go to a buck


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> Can't they kill cabs at 1.50. Why go to a buck


They want to make sure they also kill any chance Lyft or a start up can compete in Vegas. They might not go to a buck because the strip is a hell hole of low miles but time is important for you guys. It needs to be a minimum of $.30 but in that heat, you guys should get at least $.35-$.40 a minute (before Uber's 20%).


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Question for the veterans here, I'm not one, nor do I pretend to be. There is a lot of time and effort spent "educating" new drivers on all of the expenses involved with driving. Its easy, more miles = more expenses I get it. What I don't get is why you don't factor in any of your tax savings when you start discussing the hidden costs of driving. The IRS allows .575 for mile to essentially offset the cost of doing business.

Basically for every 1739.13 miles that you drive you get to exempt $1000.00 in taxable earnings. For me this equates to 31.2%. 15.3 % self employment (SS & Medicaid) 10.3% Federal and 5.6% state.

For every 1739.13 miles I drive my taxable obligation is reduced by $312.00. I drive around 350 miles per week/18200 per year. That is $10,465 of earnings that I will not pay taxes on, and $3265 of tax obligation per year that I won't be paying. I'm not even counting the other items I can claim such as car washes and added data to my phone line. Do these tax write offs not cover the cost of operating your vehicle? So my question again is this. When you are calculating your total vehicle costs per mile why are you not offsetting them with the IRS per mile deduction ? Please, no uber newbie bullshit, unless that is all you can come up with, in which case I feel sorry for you. Otherwise, this is a fair question.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Question for the veterans here, I'm not one, nor do I pretend to be. There is a lot of time and effort spent "educating" new drivers on all of the expenses involved with driving. Its easy, more miles = more expenses I get it. What I don't get is why you don't factor in any of your tax savings when you start discussing the hidden costs of driving. The IRS allows .575 for mile to essentially offset the cost of doing business.
> 
> Basically for every 1739.13 miles that you drive you get to exempt $1000.00 in taxable earnings. For me this equates to 31.2%. 15.3 % self employment (SS & Medicaid) 10.3% Federal and 5.6% state.
> 
> For every 1739.13 miles I drive my taxable obligation is reduced by $312.00. I drive around 350 miles per week/18200 per year. That is $10,465 of earnings that I will not pay taxes on, and $3265 of tax obligation per year that I won't be paying. I'm not even counting the other items I can claim such as car washes and added data to my phone line. Do these tax write offs not cover the cost of operating your vehicle? So my question again is this. When you are calculating your total vehicle costs per mile why are you not offsetting them with the IRS per mile deduction ? Please, no uber newbie bullshit, unless that is all you can come up with, in which case I feel sorry for you. Otherwise, this is a fair question.


You get the standard deduction of 57.5 cents/mile OR you can itemize write offs. You don't get to do both. Since Uber is a bad proposition even before your taxes, saving money on your taxes isn't going to suddenly make it insanely profitable. At best, you're only going to eliminate your tax liability which has nothing to do with your actual operating expenses other than the tax you pay on your income being only one of a number of your expenses, so you won't be "making" money off your taxes.

The standard IRS deduction rate of 57.5 cents has nothing to do with the expenses you incur operating your car for Uber. It's an arbitrary number established by the IRS every year based on a number of factors to use as a standard rate for deducting (and reimbursing) mileage.

When most people here talk expenses, they usually neglect to include taxes because it's understood that with the expenses involved and the paltry amounts we make, your tax liability(the amount of tax you owe) is going to be little to none. Obviously, your tax is calculated on your net income, or your income minus your expenses. Since the IRS rate is generous, *on paper*, most people here probably won't show a profit and thus won't have any tax liability.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

It's all fun and games until someone pukes in your car.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

whocares said:


> Hello fellow drivers. On one rainy day, after driving 2 months for Uber, I decided to check how soon I could afford new Lamborghini working with our "partner". I was keeping detailed statistics of, miles, gas cost, etc. These numbers will be sufficient for this exercise. I am not driving too much. Just to give you an idea: I made 227 trips, spent 177.4 hrs, and drove around 5000 miles. received from Uber $2267 within 8 weeks.
> 
> So, using this and other statistical data and after doing some basic math here are results.
> 
> ...


Expenses per mile vary. Mine are about 25 cents a mile in Vegas. This accounts for gas/fees/maintenance and purchase of a newer vehicle after a hundred thousand miles. Remember you can deduct 57 cents off the gross for taxes. And I count all miles when my ankle monitor is turned on. The smart thing is to drive when the people are wanting taxis. In Vegas there is a big demand for taxis in the center where the strip is. Drive smart to maximize you profit. I'm expecting about 500 a week in payments and using the 57 cent deduction I expect from my short experience to have about 250 profit.

Also to think about is I am working my own hours and from home. If I had a regular job then I would be spending money on driving to and from. My last "real" job I was traveling 50 miles a day to and from. So at .25/mile that is 12.50 a day just in travel. And I can take off when I want. I travel about 6 months out of the year. Try that with a regular job. So I only make 10 bucks an hour, being retired it keeps me active and I get to talk to real people.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> I read all the hate on uber about pay and expenses.i now have 2 nights driving short term. First night drove 57 miles tonight drove 47 miles. That's 3.5 gallons gas. Let's say 12 dollars in gas. My earnings are 175.minus 12 is 163. Let's call it 80 a night. The question is do I count my 30 to 1 hour of breaks as work. I really only drove 3 hours a night.it looks like 25 to 30 an hour and I'm a rookie. Once I learn the surge and how to get around better I should do better. I don't see doing this for 1 dollar a mile. To much headache for those wages.


They pay $1.85 a mile so the drivers can pay for their $500 + fines from Maccarron Airport!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> They pay $1.85 a mile so the drivers can pay for their $500 + fines from Maccarron Airport!


$50.00


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

glados said:


> Some people expect that they should be able to drive ANY car at ANY time and make a profit. Drive a low maintenance & depreciation car, go online at the right times, know your city's hot spots and trends and you'll certainly find Uber rewarding.


Oh, just STFU.

UberX is a racket and you are a racketeer.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> I'm posting Facts.you count oil changes tires and the rest based offer uber miles. Please tell me my huge expenses


Your car! Do you have a crystal ball and can tell me when it will have to be replaced. It's like a friend of mine said once about his son going into his own body repair business, he did several jobs and never replaced the paint and other parts he used after a couple of months he had to borrow money to stay in business. Think about what people are trying to explain to you and help you along. If you're doing Uber for awhile these costs will eventually hit home. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

tomabq said:


> Your car! Do you have a crystal ball and can tell me when it will have to be replaced. It's like a friend of mine said once about his son going into his own body repair business, he did several jobs and never replaced the paint and other parts he used after a couple of months he had to borrow money to stay in business. Think about what people are trying to explain to you and help you along. If you're doing Uber for awhile these costs will eventually hit home. Good luck my friend.


U guys are acting like im driving 40k a year. It will only be 10 k a year until the rates tank. That means it will take 10 years to put 100 k on. Then I will have a yaris with 150 k miles. It will still be worth something, and I made a income.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> I read all the hate on uber about pay and expenses.i now have 2 nights driving short term. First night drove 57 miles tonight drove 47 miles. That's 3.5 gallons gas. Let's say 12 dollars in gas. My earnings are 175.minus 12 is 163. Let's call it 80 a night. The question is do I count my 30 to 1 hour of breaks as work. I really only drove 3 hours a night.it looks like 25 to 30 an hour and I'm a rookie. Once I learn the surge and how to get around better I should do better. I don't see doing this for 1 dollar a mile. To much headache for those wages.


You are at the right place at the right time. Later they mess with your pay, not now. Enjoy Paradise it's right in front of you. Go hard and long while the goings good!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

"*Vegas love. Uber hate. Why?*"

Why? Because your rates are much higher. If we were all driving at the rates you are getting, there would he a lot less "Uber hate"

Since you're such an expert after driving for two days, go to Atlanta and try driving for 75 cents a mile then get back to us.


----------



## BobbyFK (Nov 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Vegas rate will be around $1/ within six months. I sense the ghost of Randy spears on these recent threads. Nooberama it is. This is like Amway on wheels.


The only thing that may save us in Vegas is that Uber would have to go through the NTA to make changes


----------

